# Rant.. Mail Boxes and immature people.



## Alan Sweet (Apr 16, 2015)

Rant.

This maybe a local thing. But, children that over the age of 18 have this game here. They get a buzz; probably split a six pack; drink one, spill one and give one away. Then to show their testosterone, they speed down the road and throw things at mailboxes. Some times they connect. In my case, I have replaced my mail box 3 times and it is laying on the ground at this moment. 

I definitely understand those that build brick fortresses to hold their mail box.

Wish I could come up with a design that would bounce things right back at the person that throws them.


Grrr

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 16, 2015)

Weld up a steel plate box for it? It happens all over. we had a rash of them a few years back up here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2015)

We had a problem with it when I was a kid. My dad lost 3 mail boxes then on the 4th he filled it with bricks within a week had a kid, and his dad bitchin at out door cause the kid broke his arm when he drove past swinging on it with a baseball bat. My pa said he would call the cops about the damage or they could drop it..... They left and our mail box stopped getting damaged after that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2015)

It's called mailbox baseball....home runs only count. And since yours is on the ground, looks like it was a HR.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2015)

Guess my pa struck the guys out with the bases loaded in the bottom of the 9th then.... LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hahahahahaaa!!


----------



## TimR (Apr 16, 2015)

Had one summer about 5 years ago or so that I had to replace ours 3 times...the second to last time was the day after replacing one too...that really burned my chops...I mean c'mon, that was a $8 mailbox! Haven't had any issues in a while, but it's sporadic....kinda like plotting on a chart the ages of nearby boys hitting peak of adolescence, or grown men trying to relive theirs after a bit of liquid courage.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 16, 2015)

Back when I worked in the body shop we had a car come in for some repair, seems the teenager was out playing mailbox baseball and hit one of the ones that was mounted on a swivel (Up here some of them are mounted on an arm that spins so the plows don't take them off in the winter) and it swung all the way around and smacked the back of the truck. Old man was really peeved at his kid and turned the kid in to the police plus made him pay out of pocket to fix the truck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

Used to happen to us a lot. My dad was a high school teacher, so there were some who didn't like him.

Eventually, he got an unbreakable mailbox. Had two doors and would just fold over if it got hit


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2015)

well casing with a lid on the end- tough to damage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)

In my neck of the country they just run them over with their trucks. I had mine run over 3 times the first 2 months after I bought the property. I took my skid steer auger and made an extension for my auger attachment and when I drilled down 4' I pulled the pin, added the 3' extension and drilled another 3'. Then I sunk a 9.5' section of 2.975" thickwall drill stem in concrete -all this is right on the east side of the mailbox. My mail lady at the time said "You know that's illegal don't you?" and I said "You know running down my box is too don't you?" and she just laughed.

This was in 2001 and I haven't had a drunk redneck challenge the drill stem yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 16, 2015)

And people call NY'rs animals.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)

Brink said:


> And people call NY'rs animals.


Well, I'm looking at your avatar and wondering if you're going to try and refute it . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Alan Sweet (Apr 16, 2015)

While I never had a problem in AZ, an acquaintance of mine use to get his shot every few months or so. He often talked about putting a steel plate on the incoming side. Maybe even painting a target on it. The ricochet might have been interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> In my neck of the country they just run them over with their trucks. I had mine run over 3 times the first 2 months after I bought the property. I took my skid steer auger and made an extension for my auger attachment and when I drilled down 4' I pulled the pin, added the 3' extension and drilled another 3'. Then I sunk a 9.5' section of 2.975" thickwall drill stem in concrete -all this is right on the east side of the mailbox. My mail lady at the time said "You know that's illegal don't you?" and I said "You know running down my box is too don't you?" and she just laughed.
> 
> This was in 2001 and I haven't had a drunk redneck challenge the drill stem yet.



They did the same with mine. 2 4 x4's and I was fed up- Got a good solid RR tie. Heard the crash- wife said what was that. I said some one testing our mailbox post. Truck drove off with fan hitting something. That was the last time it happened 1990 -had to straighten tie but she took the blow much better then truck. Left chrome- glass and part of the trim...... It was worth the digging.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 16, 2015)

I replaced many a mailbox, mostly got ran over by dumb a$$ kids, my new house is old school and the box is mounted on the wall and the mailman actually walks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2015)

Had a neighbor in NC that had that problem. They had what looked like a normal mailbox made but it was really 1/4" steel welded to a 6" piece of pipe. I can only imagine the next mailbox baseball player got quite a shock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 16, 2015)

I did a lot of stupid stuff as a kid but never did we hit mailboxes or straight destructive stuff like that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 17, 2015)

I bought a steel one that's about a quarter inch thick... Its been hit by cars and had crap thrown at it and is still standing strong. Might wanna look into one of em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Rant.
> 
> This maybe a local thing. But, children that over the age of 18 have this game here. They get a buzz; probably split a six pack; drink one, spill one and give one away. Then to show their testosterone, they speed down the road and throw things at mailboxes. Some times they connect. In my case, I have replaced my mail box 3 times and it is laying on the ground at this moment.
> 
> ...


Alan, It's probably payback for yelling at those kids to get off your lawn a few years ago
Seriously, my dad used to get his mailbox tagged about once a year, random acts of idiocy...


----------

